# Snelgrove/Double Screened Bottom Board



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

If you make an effort to follow the "official" method of using a Snelgrove board, including finding and placing the queen in the bottom section (assuming you don't have any queens cells at the time) and manipulating the doors according to the program, you may find you get a pretty good honey harvest in the bottom, plus a newly mated queen queen on top.

The best resource for information on how to do this is: "The many uses of a Snelgrove board" by Wally Shaw. it's a .pdf easily located by Googling that phrase.

Good luck!

Enj.


----------

